# Robin, our stroller.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I've been meaning to show you pictures of our stroller since you asked about it the other day, and just now remembered. Sorry it took so long. I think mine is the same one as Michelle's, but mine is pink.



















I saw Michelle's in a thread, and it looks just like mine.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, that's perfect. I've never seen Michelle's. How frickin cute is that??? Hey T, does it have a mesh or net that goes over it??? I assume it does. The one I was looking at is the exact same price as yours. Think I should grab it for that price. My old one is pretty bulky.

Thanks honey!!! Little Gia is an angel. Will they all three ride in it???


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

T - your stroller is great. I really like the style. Does the top part of the stroller come off an become a traditional carrier?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks Robin & Lysa!  It really comes in handy. When we have to go to the ball park (which is all of the time, lol) it's nice to have them protected in there. It does have the mesh that completely encloses it. The top doesn't remove for a carrier, though. That would be nice. I haven't seen one made that way. But that would be cool!

They will all 3 ride in it. If you have smaller Chi's, it fits 3 nicely with room to spare. They can all lay down, or stand comfortably. They can even ride in the basket underneath. :lol: I like to pad mine with blankets, and they go right to sleep. 

For larger Chi's, 5/6 lbs., it would work for 2. 


The price is great compared to $120.00 and more at Petco or Petsmart. 

Please ignore where my cat clawed the side of my front door up. :foxes15:


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

That really is a great stroller! I love that it is fully enclosed. No escaping!!! LOL. Where did you get it?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> That really is a great stroller! I love that it is fully enclosed. No escaping!!! LOL. Where did you get it?


Yeah, it's nice because you can keep it closed if you need too. I like that it can be opened up in the front too. Yep, no escaping. :lol:

I got it on eBay for like $50.  I've had it for a good while, so I don't have the link. But I think Robin found it.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow! What a good deal. I have seen ones at Petsmart for like $150 CDN. Ridiculous. I will be looking on ebay.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> Wow! What a good deal. I have seen ones at Petsmart for like $150 CDN. Ridiculous. I will be looking on ebay.


Yeah, I saw those too. I about passed out when I saw the price. :lol:


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

It's amazing how the price increases as soon as you slap a for pets label on them!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> It's amazing how the price increases as soon as you slap a for pets label on them!


Yeah, I always search out the best price for anything I'm looking at. My budget doesn't allow me to be an over spender. :lol: I like nice things, but want a good price. These strollers are the same, they just don't have a brand name on them. I would never notice the brand name tag anyway. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Pictures of our stroller walk with all 3 this morning. You can see a better view of the stroller.


----------



## Jetta (Mar 26, 2009)

Looks lovely but I don't think it's quite his colour lol.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very nice stroller!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea, another manly man that will push a stroller with pets in it!!! Don't you love it??? I'm getting on right now and ordering it. With four dogs now, I need something like that. My other one is huge and bulky, I got it before strollers were really in and it's an older model.

Thanks guys. Teresa, I love Gia in the basket of the stroller. That is crazy cute!!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I love your stroller I want one too.It has a very nice pink


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm such a dork. I just spent like at least an hour comparing all colors and styles of strollers. I have it narrowed down to pink/brown plaid (which I have a lot of pink/brown stuff for the babies) and this fabulous zebra black/white one (which is totally me and all the dogs match it). Which ones girls????????

Still trying to decide on her name. It's totally up to me now.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> I'm such a dork. I just spent like at least an hour comparing all colors and styles of strollers. I have it narrowed down to pink/brown plaid (which I have a lot of pink/brown stuff for the babies) and this fabulous zebra black/white one (which is totally me and all the dogs match it). Which ones girls????????
> 
> Still trying to decide on her name. It's totally up to me now.


Zebra!!! It will make a fashion statement! Her name is Lily. The decision is made. LOL!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> Zebra!!! It will make a fashion statement! Her name is Lily. The decision is made. LOL!!!


You know me so well. Done. I'm ordering the zebra right now and her name is Lily!!! I just needed you to tell me what to do! Thanks doll!


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Come on - Zebra is so in this season!!! Black and white goes with everything! You know that Lily is her name - you even said so yourself!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> Come on - Zebra is so in this season!!! Black and white goes with everything! You know that Lily is her name - you even said so yourself!


Yep, you're so right. What a relief. Do you ever know the right call but you've made so many decisions about everything that you almost draw a blank? We went out to dinner the other night and I acted like I hadn't eaten out in a year. The poor waitress had to come back twice cuz I just couldn't decide what to order. Life gets a little crazy sometimes, doesn't it? Thanks.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

No worries! That's what I am here for!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

omg i died and went to way cute heaven..... those pix in the stroller are all awesome


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks ladies! I'm glad you all enjoyed the stroller pics.  It comes in very handy. 

Robin, I bet the Zebra print is wayyyyyyyy cute! Post a pic, please.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Teresa....that's so cute!!!


I don't think my bf is ready for the stroller...


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thanks ladies! I'm glad you all enjoyed the stroller pics.  It comes in very handy.
> 
> Robin, I bet the Zebra print is wayyyyyyyy cute! Post a pic, please.


I ordered it tonight. I just had too. It's your exact stroller. $50.00 out the door. Free S & H. I'm so excited. Can't wait to get it. Thanks again.


Nana4u said:


> Teresa....that's so cute!!!
> 
> 
> I don't think my bf is ready for the stroller...


Sure he is. I asked mine if he'll still walk them with the zebra print, he's like "uh, yea, you know the chicks dig it". He has no self esteem issues if you all haven't figured that out yet. LOL.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

rcj1095 said:


> Sure he is. I asked mine if he'll still walk them with the zebra print, he's like "uh, yea, you know the chicks dig it". He has no self esteem issues if you all haven't figured that out yet. LOL.


OMG Robin! Andrew did not say this!?!?! I love it that is way too funny!!! LOL!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Harley's Mom said:


> OMG Robin! Andrew did not say this!?!?! I love it that is way too funny!!!  LOL!!!


Oh, he sure did. I was telling Moni the other day that he takes longer to get ready than I do and he looks in the mirror more than I do. If he has a hair out of place, he's all cranky about it. Can we say "vain"??? LOL.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Cute stroller! I have one for my kids, it's green plaid. Now I just have to train the Golden Retriever so that I can walk the stroller and her in harmony so everybody can go for walkies at the same time.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

What an adorable stroller! I finally ordered my new one last night. I can't wait until it comes!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Make sure you post pics when you get it!!! We love ours!!!:coolwink:


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Teresa your stroller is great (love pink!). I really love the pic with your chi baby in the bottom basket. LOl. So cute!
I will have to get a stroller. Maybe I can find one that fits four. Lol.


----------

